
Anybody Read “Technologies of the Future” by Alec Ross? - HeyShayBY
It&#x27;s a must for any person who&#x27;s fascinated by tech and economics.
The technologies mentioned are well known, but just imagine what they will do to the world economics once become mainstream.
Scary and exciting at the same time.
======
chasecache
Yes, I did a few weeks ago. I highly recommend it to anyone reading this post.

